# Zeichenbrett



## Flying-Hawk (22. April 2004)

Hallo,
 wollte fragen wo ich ein Zeichenbrett für den PC herbekomme.
Meine ein solches das man an den PC anschliessen kann und das gezeichnete dann auf dem Monitor erscheint.


----------



## Consti (22. April 2004)

eBay, Wacom, Aiptek, ... einfach mal googlen!

Und nutze auch die Suchmaschnie auf dieser Seite, das Thema war schon oft mal dran!


----------



## da_Dj (22. April 2004)

www.wacom.com  <- meiner Meinung das beste was es gibt. Allerdings sind da selbst die "billigen" nicht grade billig, dafür kriegst du aber Topqualität, kann mir mein Wacom gar nicht mehr weg denken. Gab auch schon etliche Threads zu.


----------



## extracuriosity (23. April 2004)

Ich hab mein Wacom bei ebay über SOFORT-KAUFEN deutlich billiger als im Laden erworben. Ist aber schon eine Weile her, deshalb habe ich vergessen wieviel ich letztendlich bezahlt habe. Ich weiss nur noch:
Es war neu, orginalverpackt, Rechnung lag bei, ich hatte Garantie drauf und wie gesagt: Billiger ist geklaut


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von da_Dj _
> * [ ... ] kann mir mein Wacom gar nicht mehr weg denken. Gab auch schon etliche Threads zu. *



Das heißt es besteht auch keine Chance, das du einem Mod wie mir, mal einfach dein Grafiktablett schenken würdest? *ganz lieb anguckt*


----------



## da_Dj (23. April 2004)

Ist nur ein Graphire 3 A6  Wenn mal genug Geld da ist, werd ich es sicherlich kostengünstig weitergeben können  [kostet mit Versand ja "nur" 110€ die Classic Version] Willst vielleicht noch PS CS dazu? =) [der Grund warum nur das kleine Wacom für mich als Schüler drin war]


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. April 2004)

Also wenn Du so fragst würde ich auch noch PS CS dazunehmen ja...

*Cutti verwarnt sich selber wegen Masiv Offtopic Spam*


----------



## da_Dj (23. April 2004)

Gerne, wenn du im Austausch dafür ein 3DStudio Max o.ä. für mich hast, das liegt dann bissel ausserhalb meiner Preisklasse [in neueren Versionen] Also um nicht zu offtopic zu werden, ich finde CS ganz i.O. hatte vorher mal kurz mit 7 gearbeitet und selber mit 6. Es ist schon ein Unterschied, da ich aber nur wenige Neuerungen nutze ... naja 300€ weg  Hät ich ehrlich gesagt lieber in besseres Wacom gesteckt, allein schon, weil man das net einfach "billiger" updaten kann wie bei PS. Nochmal zum Thema ansich, hatte vor einigen Jahren auchmal so ein Aldi [oder was weiss ich] Tablett von meinem Daddy gekriegt, A4 oder A5 war das und auch wenn es eine weitaus grössere aktive Fläche hatte war es einfach nur schlecht. Man merkt eben wofür man sein Geld ausgibt. Das Wacom ist das beste was ich in letzter Zeit gemacht habe. Keine nervigen Batterien[wechsel], toller [weil auch leichter] Stift usw. Also bin voll zufrieden mit diesem "billigen" [wenn man sich Wacom mal anschaut] Tablett.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. April 2004)

(back2topic)

Jupp,so ein SCHROTT *deutlichmachung und nicht schreien* von Aldi habe ich nier auch noch - Aiptek - das Ding kann man knicken und aus dem Fenster werfen.

Naja ansonsten habe ich ein altes aber bezahltes Wacom das schon *einige* Jahre alt ist.

Habe bei einem Bekannten das Volito erprobt und sage : 

Top!


----------



## da_Dj (23. April 2004)

@Threadstarter, wenn du richtig Geld hast, kannst dir natürlich auch das Tablett für den Monitor holen [17''] ich glaube das muss unglaublich "geil" [dummes Wort] sein damit. Wenn man alles direkt am Bildschirm machen kann. Aber wie gesagt A6 Graphire 3 Classic [mit Painter Classic] kostet Original von Wacom mit Versand 110€ Es gibt auch noch ältere direkt bei Wacom oder du schaust bei Ebay [da ich da keinem Trau hab ich es bei Wacom bestellt ]


----------



## Flying-Hawk (23. April 2004)

Danke für die Hinweise!
Werde mahl nachschauen.


----------

